# Coplink Class?



## KaCarroll2018 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello, does anyone know when the next Coplink class is being held? Or do you know where I might be able to find this information? Any Help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

KaCarroll2018 said:


> Hello, does anyone know when the next Coplink class is being held? Or do you know where I might be able to find this information? Any Help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


PM sent.


----------

